

Building a mini Trello using Firebase in 2 hours! - kshitizshankar
http://blog.stackhive.com/post/114386894969/login-sign-up-and-a-real-time-app-using-firebase

======
spoiledtechie
this isn't Trello. Its just a demo to create sticky notes. Change the title.
Movable Sticky Notes in 2 hours.

~~~
kshitizshankar
You can actually extend the functionality quite easily to create a Trello like
task management tool.

I changed it to "mini" Trello to make it more clear...

~~~
adyus
What's "Trello" about Trello is more than just movable notes, as the GP
mentioned.

It's customer support, it's the silly but engaging "power-ups" and all the
additional work put in after making movable notes.

A more accurate title: How to make the movable notes feature of Trello (not as
catchy, though).

~~~
kshitizshankar
I completely agree. I use Trello myself.. I got excited with Firebase and how
easy it makes creating a real-time task list management system. That was what
the post was supposed to highlight..

I just got the heading wrong I guess... It was really exciting to venture into
real-time apps and I could see the demo being extended into a Trello like
application.

